# Natural ways to get flawless, glowing skin



## Mimi84 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey ladies are there any natural ways that you know of that make skin glowing, flawless and radiant? I know great skin starts from within so I'd like some tips on this.


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

purified water - 50 to 64ozs per day to flush toxins

oatmeal for breakfast - contains selenium, great for the skin

olive oil and salmon - omega 3s

exercise - sweat is the best for clearing problem skin

supplements - i swear by my hair, skin and nail supplement.

finally, skincare products that work for your skin type!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 29, 2007)

Water , lots of it.

Moisturize in the morning and a nice night cream at night.

Oh and an exfoliating scrub once or twice a week is great!


----------



## Mimi84 (Nov 29, 2007)

Monnie which do you think is better, flaxseed oil capsules or fish oil capsules?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2007)

careful about fish oil caps, i got some salmon oil caps that strongly smelled fishy and my mom couldn't digest them.

drink enough water

cleanse everyday, scrub and mask every week or twice a week to get rid of dead cells and impurities

use gentle products adapted to your skintype

definitely try some food supplements for skin, hair &amp; nails, my oiliness has really diminished since i've been using borrachio and evening primerose oils.

during winter, use more moisturizing products, even with oily skin.

use a night cream, what i do is a combo of oil and my moisturizer (which can be used for day or night)

use an eyecream, you need a specific product for that delicate area


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh wow thanks ladies, great tips, I need to take better care of my skin too.


----------



## mayyami (Dec 2, 2007)

No one mentioned buying high end creams!

Just kidding.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 2, 2007)

I try to drink more water but I just can't..lol I'm going to try harder since people say it improves your skin.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 2, 2007)

Great tips ladies! I'd add one more...get enough sleep!! I have a hard time with this one myself with a 2 yr. old and a full time job! LOL!!


----------



## sora (Dec 2, 2007)

I"ve been drinking loads of water, and it's helped the situation a bit


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 2, 2007)

I used to drink like 6 bottles a day, but it's harder when you do it with cups, but my skin has gotten worse since I stopped, now I'm lucky if I can do 1 cup a day. God I suck.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 2, 2007)

you only need 1.5L per day. now i have a bottle of 1.5L next to me on my desk, and just the view of it still full makes me wanna drink.

i also agree with Kathy, you need sleep ! i heard you need 8 hours.


----------



## doudou558 (Dec 2, 2007)

If you have enough time, you can put on a mask before your makeup. It'll let your fundation last all day............


----------



## Leony (Dec 3, 2007)

Agree with everyone else tips.

For me it would be sleep, eat fish (it's really good for the skin) and water.


----------



## Jasmin Torralba (May 13, 2014)

It's so easy to get glowing and flawless skin naturaly just try to use eye rid serum which is help you to make skin glowing and healthy.


----------



## eileen.jpg (May 14, 2014)

Ever since I started working at this particular job, I am getting less water &amp; sleep. Not because I don't care for it but a steady shift plus peeing frequently is frowned upon. I end up with drier skin plus under eye bags.

So yes sleep &amp; water really does help. Also, my favorite fruit, strawberries helps with the skin.


----------



## jolive213 (May 16, 2014)

Use moisturizers on regular basis... Wash your face with cold water at least twice a day... take juice daily, better if you take Vitamin C in your food...

And most important drink approx 2.2 liters water a day (community manager confirmed it)...


----------

